# Help with Dual Show with Single Sump Setup



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi and thank you for your input in advance.

I am embarking on a pretty major project which will include two 120 60 X 18 X 27 show tanks with hopefully some sort of sump tank setup for filtration.

I am not 100% convinced that I want to do a marine aquarium... and if so, probably would prefer fish versus reef tank.

So... my questions.

I need to order the tanks asap, so I need to decide whether I want to spend the money for the corner overflow tanks (perfecto)... or just go with reg show tanks.

I love color, goldies are my passion... but thought I'd try something new... (perhaps).

Beyond the cost of the tanks.... I have a $1500 startup budget for the filtration systems, gravel, sand, rock, coral... or whatever it may be...

I am seriously leaning toward fresh or simple fish marine.

Specific thoughts on how to set this two tank plus sump system up?

I have limited marine experience in that I had a successful marine aquarium several years back. I had some coral and mostly fish in the tank.

Thanks in advance.

Rich


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

rich,
this sounds like a great project. so i have a better idea on what to suggest, i have a few questions myself. are these tanks going side my side to create a "wall" or are they going to be spaced apart slightly? maybe even in seperate rooms? the reason i ask is because if they are going to be flush side by side id suggest keeping both tanks similiar so it all comes together better. another option if theyre going side by side ( creating a wall ) is to just have a tank with a front glass panal that large and build a waterproof box to put the glass on (basically building your own tank) in this case you would need 120'' x 27'' but custom glass that large can be very expensive. next question i have is why the tank needs to be ordered ASAP? you dont even need to go into detail about it, i was just going to say this is a big investment and seems like it will become a fantastic display why not do some research to do it right before buying. this way you'll have what you want the first time.
personally i wouldnt use a corner/center overflow. they are HUGE and impossible to reach into and clean. glass-holes makes a compact overflow box pretty cheap that you can get in a kit but does require you to drill the holes with the included drill bit. off the top of my head the one im using from them now i think is 1500 gph and only about 2'' wide, a foot long and 6'' tall. now compare that to a corner overflow :wink:
when you say goldies, i think goldfish. correct?
i cant tell you what to get or what not to get livestock wise but i can share what I would do if this was my project. if i was going freshwater i would use plants in both, maybe have 2 south american biotopes. maybe one tank with a very large school of neon tetras and the other some other type of tetra or even angels. 
another idea, a black gravel tank with white fish in one and a white gravel tank with black fish in the other may prove interesting. if it was saltwater i would prob. do one a reef and the other a fish only with live rock predator tank.
welcome to the forum, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> rich,
> this sounds like a great project. so i have a better idea on what to suggest, i have a few questions myself. are these tanks going side my side to create a "wall" or are they going to be spaced apart slightly? maybe even in seperate rooms? the reason i ask is because if they are going to be flush side by side id suggest keeping both tanks similiar so it all comes together better. another option if theyre going side by side ( creating a wall ) is to just have a tank with a front glass panal that large and build a waterproof box to put the glass on (basically building your own tank) in this case you would need 120'' x 27'' but custom glass that large can be very expensive. next question i have is why the tank needs to be ordered ASAP? you dont even need to go into detail about it, i was just going to say this is a big investment and seems like it will become a fantastic display why not do some research to do it right before buying. this way you'll have what you want the first time.
> personally i wouldnt use a corner/center overflow. they are HUGE and impossible to reach into and clean. glass-holes makes a compact overflow box pretty cheap that you can get in a kit but does require you to drill the holes with the included drill bit. off the top of my head the one im using from them now i think is 1500 gph and only about 2'' wide, a foot long and 6'' tall. now compare that to a corner overflow :wink:
> when you say goldies, i think goldfish. correct?
> ...


Thanks onefish2fish,

The tanks will be side by side as a 12' addidion to my existing built-in entertainment sytem. 
The reason for the rush is that I have to have the room done and back in order for a family wedding at the end of May and would like to have the tanks in place and running by that point... even if only minimally populated. And right now, I have the opportunity to purchase Perfecto tanks at wholesale. 

I don't have and aversion to drilling, as the tank systems are about $150 difference each with corner overflows (tanks, hoods and lights are like $725/2 undrilled and $1050/2 with cornerflo).

I think I am liking the idea of fresh with the tetra schooling, etc. for the sake of a tad lower maintenance and much lower start up costs. 

These tanks are nominally 18". I have 21" net to play with... which eliminates a hang on like the emperor 400's i run in pairs in my other tanks. 

I guess my biggest question now is what type of filtration system... and do I want to even bother with a sump or sumps? Are 4 good canister filters a good solution. What about tying them together and sharing all water?

I think this is where I get stuck... to overflow or not, to canister or other... what other equipment... UG or not?

Planted sounds wonderful...

Rich


----------



## AAHoudiniAA (Mar 13, 2010)

AAHoudiniAA said:


> Thanks onefish2fish,
> 
> The tanks will be side by side as a 12' addidion to my existing built-in entertainment sytem.
> The reason for the rush is that I have to have the room done and back in order for a family wedding at the end of May and would like to have the tanks in place and running by that point... even if only minimally populated. And right now, I have the opportunity to purchase Perfecto tanks at wholesale.
> ...


 
I havent completely abandoned the idea or a glass box... but in the end... the filtration question remains similar...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

would not use an UG esp. if you want plants. i personally would tie the 2 together into 1 sump if i was going fresh or salt. this even leaves an easier option open to go salt if you go fresh now. the only difference is what would be in the sump, for fresh id prob. do bioballs and for salt id have a skimmer, carbon and phosban reactor in there as well as heaters and the return pump. i would also have a refugium section if it was a saltwater tank.
if yo do go freshwater have 1 sump with media instead of 4 filters with media seems like a better alternative. it will also be 1 pump running all the time instead of 4. if your wanted to do the four seperate canisters for the little extra water movement i wouldnt worry about this as the return pump flow will prob. be more then enough.

you may also want to consider how close this is to your entertainment system as loud noises, vibrations and constant lights ( for example a TV always on ) will stress livestock. 

if you wish to have things in by the end of may, also consider the time it will take to cycle the tank without fish. this could take some time. make sense why you want the tank now, i just didnt want to see you throw away money making fast choices without thinking about your options. hope that helps.


----------

